# AC Wii to go MMO!



## Micah (Oct 24, 2007)

http://www.the-bell-tree.com/vg/index.php?...t_from=&ucat=2&

Discuss your thoughts.


----------



## TwilightKing (Oct 24, 2007)

If this is indeed true, i think it will be a great change to the series and that it will work very well. And if this got rid of some friend code hassles... nah, thats a forgotten dream, you'll probably have to give friend codes to a few riends that you want to live in a town with and then get a friend code to visit other friends towns. Maybe Nintendo can find a way around this  :wacko:


----------



## Tyler (Oct 24, 2007)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> If this is indeed true, i think it will be a great change to the series and that it will work very well. And if this got rid of some friend code hassles... nah, thats a forgotten dream, you'll probably have to give friend codes to a few riends that you want to live in a town with and then get a friend code to visit other friends towns. Maybe Nintendo can find a way around this  :wacko:


 Sweet, as this means better parties and such for TBT events. 

Can't wait ^.^


----------



## TwilightKing (Oct 24, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Exactly what I thought at first    			 And theres even the possibility of living in the same town as your friends from TBT    			 That would be pretty sweet if you ask me


----------



## AndyB (Oct 24, 2007)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 24, 2007)

AC =/= MMO


----------



## Tyler (Oct 24, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> AC =/= MMO


 And your thoughts on why it isn't?


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 24, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 MMOs are usually RPG based, with leveling up, clans, and a bunch of stuff like that.


----------



## Tyler (Oct 24, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you'd say that.

There's something called, diffrent. There is a diffrence between an MMO and an MMORPG . For one, there's no RPG elements in MMOs, which makes this perfect for Animal Crossing. The whole online aspect to AC will bring out a new definition in gaming, one that will keep the series alive, and staying well. Now you might be thinking, ACWW was online and look where that is, however I think that is because of the amounts of lag and the amount of people. 

Lag won't be as bad, as it's not as easy to close the lid of a TV compared to a DS, and it'll be harder to forget about. Also they always say, the more the merrier.  :gyroidveryhappy:


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 24, 2007)

_Moved to AC General_

Anyway, this is interesting!

This would basically be that thing people were asking for since ACWW:  a place to go online if you don't have any friends (basically like that).

edit:  Ya, OCM is right.  An MMO is not an RPG.  For example, Halo is an MMO.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Oct 24, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> AC =/= MMO


 *Agrees with UltraByte*

Plus, no frickin' way Nintendo's *CEN-2.1-SORD* online system would support this to the full extent. Even if it was an MMO, it would seriously suck.


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 24, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh yeah, forgot about the horrible online system.


----------



## Tyler (Oct 24, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Fabio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You know, Nintendo may not be the only ones working on it. ;D


----------



## JJRamone2 (Oct 24, 2007)

Why is Nintendo destroying all their promising titles? Well "World of Animal Crossing" is off my "Must Buy" list :|


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 24, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 But AC will have to use the Nintendo Online Service, which is horrible.


----------



## Tyler (Oct 24, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not true at all, since people are allowed to use other services than wifi, even if it is Nintendo.

Also remember Nintendo could improve.


----------



## Bulerias (Oct 24, 2007)

Leave it to TBTers to take a news story blatantly out of context.  Do you guys know what an MMO is?  It's not an RPG.  It's a MASSIVELY MULTIPLAYER ONLINE GAME, MEANING A LOT OF PLAYERS ONLINE.

Medal Of Honor 2: Heroes for Wii is an MMO in the basest sense.  It supports 32 players.  AC Wii could possibly support that many players... and thus be called an MMO.

MMO =/= MMORPG.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Oct 24, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Pft* xD ROFLMAO


----------



## Bulerias (Oct 24, 2007)

. . . And my post has been ignored.


----------



## Tyler (Oct 24, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Leave it to TBTers to take a news story blatantly out of context.  Do you guys know what an MMO is?  It's not an RPG.  It's a MASSIVELY MULTIPLAYER ONLINE GAME, MEANING A LOT OF PLAYERS ONLINE.
> 
> Medal Of Honor 2: Heroes for Wii is an MMO in the basest sense.  It supports 32 players.  AC Wii could possibly support that many players... and thus be called an MMO.
> 
> MMO =/= MMORPG.


 Exactly my thoughts.

Jeez we like share a brain, however the guitar part fell out of my half. D=


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 24, 2007)

Ya, you guys (UB, Fabio, and JJ I think) are confused about what an MMO is.  It means you are playing online with a lot of people.  For all we know, this could just mean that you can have 8 people in your town.  It's "massive", because the norm was 4.  Of course, it probably means more than 8.  But guys... this was explained very early in this thread.  Apparently some of you only hear things you agree with... even if it's based on a fallacy.


----------



## Micah (Oct 24, 2007)

8 players is earth shattering enough for an AC game.


----------



## TwilightKing (Oct 24, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'd really like to know how you know it will suck. I don't even think you know the proper definition of an MMO. It simply means a lot of people playing online at once. I don't know how you get "It would suck" out of that right away. And i'm sure Nintendo will find around the friend codes for such a game if the do make it into an MMO.


"MMOs are usually RPG based, with leveling up, clans, and a bunch of stuff like that."

I believe you mean MMORPG's. MMO's are different.


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 24, 2007)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> "MMOs are usually RPG based, with leveling up, clans, and a bunch of stuff like that."
> 
> I believe you mean MMORPG's. MMO's are different.


 But MMORPGs are usually twenty times more fun. Talking to people in a online game or leveling up in an online game... I'd rather be leveling up.


----------



## TwilightKing (Oct 24, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree, mmorpg's are great fun, but i still find mmo's good fun too, and I see it as a step forward rather than back for the animal crossing series if this proves true.


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 24, 2007)

Also, something I forgot to mention... AC is geared towards kids (because of the cute animals and funny graphics and stuff), so half the people you'll talk to will be completely not understandable. Also, in every MMO (even RPGs, though not so much), there's the whole "ZOMG UR CHARACTER IS SO HOT ARE YOU TAKEN?!?!?!??!" thing, which is quite annoying when you're trying to do a simple task or anything.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 24, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Also, something I forgot to mention... AC is geared towards kids (because of the cute animals and funny graphics and stuff), so half the people you'll talk to will be completely not understandable. Also, in every MMO (even RPGs, though not so much), there's the whole "ZOMG UR CHARACTER IS SO HOT ARE YOU TAKEN?!?!?!??!" thing, which is quite annoying when you're trying to do a simple task or anything.


 From the older adult gamers I know on the net, AC is one of the most played games.  I could probably find more young Halo players than AC players.  Kids don't care.  It seems like you're just trying to make excuses...


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 24, 2007)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm not trying to make excuses, what makes you think that I am?


----------



## TwilightKing (Oct 24, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Even if kids don't get into the whole MMO's they could easily just play the game without the whole MMO part like the original animal crossing. And I agree with Storm, there are TONS of teen to adult animal crossing gamers out there and i would have little doubts the MMO part would not fail because of the "kiddy" style of the game.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 24, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well after you found out what exactly an MMO is, you said that it would ruin the game anyway ("Also, in every MMO (even RPGs, though not so much), there's the whole "ZOMG UR CHARACTER IS SO HOT ARE YOU TAKEN?!?!?!??!" thing, which is quite annoying when you're trying to do a simple task or anything.").  Even though... you wouldn't be forced to play online.  But maybe you still don't know exactly what it is.  Let's say a game like World of Warcraft... you go around an online world.  Now what about an online shooter?  Do you go around an online world?  No, but it can still be an MMO.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Oct 24, 2007)

Meh, I don't really like online in games (letalone MMO) and if adding this means a slipshod singleplayer experience than it's bad news. I know for a fact other people like me don't care about online and I don't really understand how people can like an entire game of it, but, then again some people think fat people are hot and I don't understand that either.

The very fact of the matter is that MMO usually suggests an MMORPG for people who dont want to write or read 6 inane letters and then have to google it afterwords.


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 24, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Meh, I don't really like online in games (letalone MMO) and if adding this means a slipshod singleplayer experience than it's bad news. I know for a fact other people like me don't care about online and I don't really understand how people can like an entire game of it, but, then again some people think fat people are hot and I don't understand that either.
> 
> The very fact of the matter is that MMO usually suggests an MMORPG for people who dont want to write or read 6 inane letters and then have to google it afterwords.


 xDDDDDD Nobody's going to know what you're talking about.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 24, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Meh, I don't really like online in games (letalone MMO) and if adding this means a slipshod singleplayer experience than it's bad news. I know for a fact other people like me don't care about online and I don't really understand how people can like an entire game of it, but, then again some people think fat people are hot and I don't understand that either.
> 
> The very fact of the matter is that MMO usually suggests an MMORPG for people who dont want to write or read 6 inane letters and then have to google it afterwords.


 When has Nintendo ever focused on the online play more than the offline play?


----------



## JJRamone2 (Oct 24, 2007)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Apparently now.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 24, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Why?  Because you said so?  They focused too much on the online play for a game that doesn't exist yet?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Oct 24, 2007)

I know what an MMO is. >_> All I'm saying is AC Wii online will blow, just as the DS version did.


----------



## Bulerias (Oct 25, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Also, something I forgot to mention... AC is geared towards kids (because of the cute animals and funny graphics and stuff), so half the people you'll talk to will be completely not understandable. Also, in every MMO (even RPGs, though not so much), there's the whole "ZOMG UR CHARACTER IS SO HOT ARE YOU TAKEN?!?!?!??!" thing, which is quite annoying when you're trying to do a simple task or anything.


 Halo is the DEFINITION of annoying online multiplayer with all the freaking idiots cussing you out.

What makes its online better than AC's?  And don't judge a game by its graphics; Zack and Wiki, for example, has kiddy graphics, but the game is NOT FOR KIDS.


----------



## Bulerias (Oct 25, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> I know what an MMO is. >_> All I'm saying is AC Wii online will blow, just as the DS version did.


 Oh sure, cause we know Wii = DS.


----------



## Bulerias (Oct 25, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Meh, I don't really like online in games (letalone MMO) and if adding this means a slipshod singleplayer experience than it's bad news. I know for a fact other people like me don't care about online and I don't really understand how people can like an entire game of it, but, then again some people think fat people are hot and I don't understand that either.
> 
> The very fact of the matter is that MMO usually suggests an MMORPG for people who dont want to write or read 6 inane letters and then have to google it afterwords.


 So... who said it will have a slipshod singleplayer mode?  I agree with you where you say you don't like online games; I don't either.  I prefer a fleshed out singleplayer experience.

But look at SSBB.  Singleplayer and multiplayer are equally balanced.


----------



## TwilightKing (Oct 25, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> I know what an MMO is. >_> All I'm saying is AC Wii online will blow, just as the DS version did.


 And you know everything right? As Bul said Wii =/= DS and there is no way to know if it will suck, the ONLY thing we know right now is that there's a rumor that Animal Crossing will become an MMO.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 25, 2007)

Fabio said:
			
		

> I know what an MMO is. >_> All I'm saying is AC Wii online will blow, just as the DS version did.


 Please get ready for an exclusive interview then, because I guess that means you've played AC Wii! =O


----------



## DSCUBER9000 (Oct 25, 2007)

I just can't see Nintendo making an MMO. Wouldn't friend codes... ruin the massively multi-player part of an MMO?


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 25, 2007)

Does anyone else remember that rumor (rumor?) a while ago about how Nintendo was partnering up with a famous MMO company (forgot what it was...)?  I wonder if it's related...


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 25, 2007)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Does anyone else remember that rumor (rumor?) a while ago about how Nintendo was partnering up with a famous MMO company (forgot what it was...)?  I wonder if it's related...


 Oh yeah, they were going to port Maple Story to the DS. I forget the company involved though...


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Oct 26, 2007)

I _do_ know everything, so... yeah.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 26, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It was either Wizet or Nexon... probably Nexon.


----------



## Average-Joe101 (Oct 27, 2007)

What does MMO mean?


----------



## Kyle (Oct 28, 2007)

Average-Joe101 said:
			
		

> What does MMO mean?


 Massively Multiplayer Online...

Then add whatever at the end. Usually G (Game) or RPG (Role Playing Game).


----------



## TheGremp (Oct 28, 2007)

this thread is really funny.

You guys are trying your hardest not to like this game...

you complain about one thing and say you want something else, then when you realize it's possible for it to be what you wanted, you find something to complain about for that.

and what do you mean it's aimed towards kids?  Explain Halo.  The majority of the players are under 13, and constantly saying stuff like "LIEK UBER PWNZORED NOOB!".
Anyone here who has played Halo on Xbox Live can tell me that they've heard someone like that at LEAST once.



> But MMORPGs are usually twenty times more fun. Talking to people in a online game or leveling up in an online game... I'd rather be leveling up.


What's all this about? you say you don't want AC to be an MMORPG then you say that MMORPGs are fun.    
:huh:			 

Ah, it's this kind of thread that's my daily entertainment.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Oct 28, 2007)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> this thread is really funny.
> 
> You guys are trying your hardest not to like this game...
> 
> ...


I have Halo 2 and 3 (I have the first on on PC) I have NEVER heard anyone like that.

But you do have a point with that quote. (Nice job    			 )


----------



## Mino (Nov 9, 2007)

Is this a possible response to PlayStation's social networking thing, whatever-its-called?

Either way, as long as I get a new AC game that has a control stick and better-than-N64 graphics, I'll be happy.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 19, 2008)

I haven't read anything in this thread. 

I probably won't get this game if it doesn't have enough for offline players. Not to say it is bad if it doesn't, but because it isn't worth getting if I can't enjoy all of it let alone most of it.


----------

